# Hi, not sailing yet



## otto_laryn (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello,

I've lurked on and off here for a while and thought I should say hi. I want to learn to sail and have spent the last few weeks trying to figure out the best way to do so. Since I don't know anyone with a sailboat I found some local schools that offered the basic classes and ASA certification thinking that must be the way to go. When I couldn't decide which of the two would be better I went to a sailboat dealer to see what someone with experience thought and was told I should just go down to a marina and start offering to crew for people. I see now that he wasn't kidding, but at the time I didn't really believe him. I don't have a problem talking to strangers but what he suggested, to me, seemed too much like hitchhiking especially since I don't know my way around a sailboat. As it turns out I know someone who belongs to a yacht club close to me and have been offered a chance to volunteer at an event there in the near future. I won't be sailing, but I'll be sure to meet some folks, see some different boats and maybe get a chance to sail some time soon. 

I'm 32, and have only sailed as a passenger on a short charter. I hope to get some experience over the summer and if sailing is as enjoyable as I think I may start looking for a small boat in the fall. 

I've had a great time reading through your posts and thank you all for sharing your knowledge and experience. 

Best,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Otto. I think the dealer gave good advice. Good luck.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Otto:

Welcome to Sailnet, and most importantly, sailing!

I was lucky enough to be "born into" sailing, and have tremendous respect and admiration for those who start out on their own initiative. 

Where are you located?

David


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Offering to crew is a great time to get out on the water but reading/formal instruction are also very helpful, particularly if you're starting with basically 0 knowledge.

You should still consider taking basic keelboat (ASA 101) as well as picking up a few books and read, read, read. That way you'll be knowledgeable about the terms of a sailboat and how the general theory works. It'll also make it easier for you to get on crew.


----------



## otto_laryn (Jun 8, 2006)

teshannon said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Otto. I think the dealer gave good advice. Good luck.


Thanks!



djodenda said:


> Otto:
> 
> Welcome to Sailnet, and most importantly, sailing!
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Thank you for the encouragement. I'm in the Dallas area and live within a few hundred yards of Lake Lewisville.



merlin2375 said:


> Offering to crew is a great time to get out on the water but reading/formal instruction are also very helpful, particularly if you're starting with basically 0 knowledge.
> 
> You should still consider taking basic keelboat (ASA 101) as well as picking up a few books and read, read, read. That way you'll be knowledgeable about the terms of a sailboat and how the general theory works. It'll also make it easier for you to get on crew.


Merlin,

Thank you for the advice, I've been doing some reading on my own and have a feeling formal instruction will be in my future if I find that I'll be able to maintain some level of proficiency. I'm still learning the sailboat specific jargon but four years in the Marine Corps taught me port from starboard and deck from overhead so some of it is familiar. Not that it carries over to sailing, but I spent six months aboard the USS Tarawa in the late nineties. I can't imagine a journey like that, even one leg of it, on a yacht but it seems people do that and more.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to sailnet! Crewing on other peoples boats is a good way to learn, but make sure the skipper you get paired with isn't a screamer, often people looking for crew have a good reason for doing so. Also keep in mind that regattas and cruising are two completely diffrent animals.


----------

